# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  حـآول معـي ..! مـآهو حلمك ..؟

## كبرياء

*السلآم عليكم والرحمه ..* 
*كيف الحـآل ؟؟* 
*أن شآلله مبسوطين ..~*

*جديدي هنآ ..* 
*شفت فكره مشآبهه له بأحد المنتديآت وحبيت أنقلهآ هنـآ ..* 

*مـآهو حلمك ؟؟* 
*حـآول بالأنجليزي تصيغه بشكل آو بآخر ..* 
*تحدى نفسك وأكتب ..* 
*وكلنآ بالنهآيه مآنخلى من بعض الأخطـآء فعـآدي مآله دآعي تكون مبدع باللغه ..* 

*خلي هالموضوع متصفحك اليومي وأكتب أمنيتك ..<~ جربو تكتبوهآ بالأنجليزي ..* 
*أممم إحسـآسي يقولي أن محد بيعطيني وجه ..* 
*بس بجرب ..~*

* ورآجعه بحلمي إذآ شفت أحلامكم ..!*
*سلآإم ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

Hi ,
I liked the topic
and I will write my dreams 
>
> 
I hope to get all my dreams 
the first ones that success is a 
companion to me 
>
>
الله يعطيك العافية كبرياء
على هيك طرح
عجبني كتير ..
عاد عليكِ تشوفي الاسبيلينق والقرمر
لان كتابه وبس
خخخخخخخخخخ
وإن شاء الله تكون لي عودات آخرى ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ضماد الجرح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..

Thanks for the lovely subject.. Really nice interesting
Your feelings about no one is going to reply was not quite correct :)

First, I cannot write all of my dreams here because some of them are private and cannot be shared.. but I would like to share this..

My biggest dream at the time is to find my future wife and the below are the 
details of my dream..

Aside from the basic requirements (Religious background + age..)

I need someone who can be understanding in the first place
I need someone who is caring, loving and passionate
I need someone who can cook delicious meals J
I need someone who is active and intelligent
I need someone who likes to do sport activities
I need someone who is modest and humble
I need someone who does not talk too much
I need someone who is very quite
I need someone who is beautiful 
I need someone with a smile all over!

Sorry if that is too much.. But that is my dream.. 

Again thanks for the lovely subject and hoping to be active with you again..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

I dream of the day 
to get full mark in my test 
<<<i hope that be true"=)
..
thank you =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

Waiting..=)

----------


## Princess

In short
I hope to become a Novelist and a famous Designer Graphics
Thanks

----------


## بنوته و لا احلى

*I hope to get full mark* 
*And to be an english teacher* 
*thanx for the enjoyable game*

 :unsure:

----------


## كبرياء

*till now*
*I don't know what is really my dream ..* 
*many things in my mind but I can't describe it very well* 

*at last ..*
*thank you for enjoying my page*
*and I hope to gain your dreams !*

*have a special nice day all over!*

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

Thank you for this...

 my dream is very herror coz i can't tell us ^_^

hhhhhhhhh

----------

